# Folic acid



## Emmal31 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi,

I just wanted to know is it 3 or 6 months before conceiving you need to be taking the 5mg of folic acid?


----------



## Urbansoulpie (Aug 22, 2012)

I was reccommend 3months from my GP and midwife.


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just to stick my pennys worth in I was put on 5mg 6 months before starting to try and now I'm 11 weeks pregnant  I have to stay on it until 14 weeks I'm told. x


----------



## Monkey (Aug 22, 2012)

I was just put on it when I was first seen under pre-conception care, so that was about 3months before we got the go-ahead. I'd probably been on it for 7 months when I fell pregnant, and, unlike last time, I've been told to stay on it throughout. Something to do with helping prevent anaemia.


----------



## hyper-Suze (Aug 23, 2012)

oooh, another variation in local practice!

I was told to be on it for a minimum of 3 months but yep, I've been on it much longer whilst ttc. However, my team told me to swap the folic at 12wks for the asprin. Maybe I should start taking it again...why not I'm already rattling from iron tablets, anti sickness, asprin and pregnancy vitamins!!!!


----------

